# Crunchies photo album



## Crunchie (Jan 4, 2006)

I wassure I started a thread for all my own pictures and now I can't find it *sob* so here's a few new additions...

2 P.regalis Rain (big one) and Sleat (small one)



























1 P.ornata (Djin)






Sniper the freshly moulted young chaco gold stripe (G.aureostriata). I got Sniper in November 2004 when she was the size of an ant, now she's growing up.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 5, 2006)

heh when i saw this thread, i thought you already had a thread too but i noticed there were no posts.  awesome looking ts.  i think p ornata is on my next order.  but im still not sure, i keep seeing different pics of poecis and i keep saying "now this is the one im gonna get."  looks like i have to get them all....

nice g aureo.  i got mine about the size of an ant also, but that was more like 3 months ago and its about an inch or maybe a little more.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Crunchie! your on this forum too huh! I love your pictures, what camera have you got? Your pics come out amazing!


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 5, 2006)

Becky Wheeler said:
			
		

> Hi Crunchie! your on this forum too huh! I love your pictures, what camera have you got? Your pics come out amazing!


I'm using the Minolta Dimage Z3 at the minute, though will maybe upgrade to an SLR camera in the summer.:drool:


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very striking P. ornata crunchie.


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 19, 2006)

Some more piccies

Djin the P.ornata again











Lightning my GBB






Rajin my versicolor when I first got him/her











Shadow my male Brazil black


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 19, 2006)

Keet my big female vagans being mated










































She was out her hide randomly drumming so I decided to introduce the male, she seems quite keen and has covered her tank in web so I hope thats good. Also looking a bit of a fatty as you can probably see (but don't tell her I said that)


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow nice pics!

Did it hurt when that little spider was sucking your thumb?


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 19, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Wow nice pics!
> 
> Did it hurt when that little spider was sucking your thumb?


 Well he doesn't like crickets so he needs fed some how!

Let's call it a willing sacrafice!


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 29, 2006)

Large female curlyhair (who I'm babysitting)












Buffy my Chile rose girlie











Djin the P.ornata











Rain the P.regalis


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 29, 2006)

Scruffy, who was sold to me as a Chile rose but I'm starting to wonder. My aunt now owns her

















Shadow the Brazil black






Sniper my young female chaco






Storm the young T.blondi






Vesper the baby black when I first got him in October 2004 






Swift, a young male B.vagans when I first got him


----------



## The Juice (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice pics & very pretty Versi.:drool:


----------



## Crunchie (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's my newest addition to the family, meet Fluffy a little fiest red rosie!:drool: I'd love to see this wee baby when freshly moulted!











A half hearted attempt to look like a scary biscuit!


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 10, 2006)

A couple of fresh moults for you all to see, this is Sniper my little juvenile female chaco asshe looks now and as she looked when I got her in November 2004.



























And storm the T blondi with a regenerated leg who came out for a drink tonight...






















And swift the young B.vagans growing up! 

















My newest wee girl "Fluffy" the red rosie







Thunder my salmon pink who hopefully will moult soon

















I'm getting two more Brazil blacks next Wednesday and my little Maxican fire leg is due a moult any day so no doubt the pictures will be updated next week too!

My helper, checking some of the tarantulas are OK!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 10, 2006)

VERY NICE COLLECTION! mind showing me some enclosures, i always ask this, i love enclosure pics!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pics! I can't even pick out which ones I like best. They're all so adorable and well-fed


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 10, 2006)

VERRRRRY nice T's!!


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 11, 2006)

As requested here are a few of my enclosures. 

This is where Vesper and Whisper my Brazil blacks live (it's a divided enclosure).







This is where Sniper used to live, I'll need to make her a bigger cage now though as she's a bit big for this one!







That's only two at the minute I'm afraid, I'm using organic compost, half flower pot hides and some dried moss in the cages.


----------



## Ronj (Mar 11, 2006)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> This is where Vesper and Whisper my Brazil blacks live (it's a divided enclosure).


I have that same enclosure.  That is the breeders keeper and the divider is pretty tight.  I have my obt in the larger side and currently nothing in the smaller area.  The lid is the nice feature with the many openings for maintenance and feeding.  Nice pictures.


----------



## Nate (Mar 11, 2006)

Maybe it’s just me but your vegans look like they use hair conditioner.  

Nice pics!


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

*very nice collection*

*Those are some very nice pics Crunchie, and I love ur little "helper" lol.  

BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice enclosures! thank you!!! so what size is your B.vagans at? cause i have a 1.5" one and im wondering when itll finally start showing its adult colors.


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 14, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> Nice enclosures! thank you!!! so what size is your B.vagans at? cause i have a 1.5" one and im wondering when itll finally start showing its adult colors.


My boy is probably about 2.5" leg span now I think. I've had two more moults this week so expect more photos soon.


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 5, 2006)

I finally got two more Brazil blacks (G.pulchras) so here they are!

Raven (sub adult fem)





















and Wren, who is about the same size as Vesper!












I notice the photos on the esrlier pages have been changed, this is because I uploaded old photos with the same name and they seem to have replaced the newer ones. I'll have a go at changing them back later!


----------



## Crunchie (Apr 18, 2006)

Not sure if I've included photos of my room before...

















Please excuse the fact my spider collection is downstairs from my teddy collection.


----------



## Crunchie (May 1, 2006)

My beautiful new female genic Rochelle munching on a big Cuban burrowing cockroach.











Sniper the chaco





Swift the B.vagans





Whisper the pulchra who may be gravid





Vesper the younger pulchra, maybe getting ready to try a dive into his water dish. Who knows


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 1, 2006)

Those are some awesome pics of your pulchra. I have a little one that is refusing to grow at the moment. :clap:


----------



## stubby8th (May 2, 2006)

G.pulchra is one of my very favorite too!
Let's see some more of your beautiful B.klassi . . .


----------



## Ant4755 (May 2, 2006)

amazing pics


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't been here for a while as I had a disaster strike my tarantulas. Somehow I lost 3 and I was feeling a bit put out by it. I lost one of my little pulchras (Wren) who I think did not take well to being shipped. I also lost my P.ornata and one of my P.regalis. I think I'm going to give up getting any more old worlders. I've had 4 and 3 have died. 

A little 5 legged rosea sling recent went from this...







To this







I was worried little meeko would not survive along with his/her sibling "Mink" as they must haveboth been battered in the post. Meeko arrived with 3 legs missing while Mink had two bent legs and one missing. Here is Mink







Pedro


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 1, 2006)

What does thefuture hold for Rain, my one surviving pokie.  







Tried to make a fast getaway when I was snapping photos, can't say I blame him for doing so after what happened to Sleat and Djin.







Raven, the younger of my female pulchras

















Rajin my little versicolor whom I've had since she was just past nymph stage


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 1, 2006)

Sniper my juvenile Chaco gold stripe, I have had her since she was ant sized.












Another few of Aristole the klaasi

















Buffy, my first ever tarantula


















Lightning my GBB moulted recently too, this is another one I've had for a wee while but she's just got her adult colours


----------



## morda (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice Chaco! My is a juvenile too but it's a male :/
Nice pictures!


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 18, 2006)

First off cast your peepers on this black beauty. Whisper my biggest adult pulchra moulted some time last night and now looks like this...  

















Another fresh moult, this is Biscuit my goliath pink toe showing off his pink tootsies.


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 18, 2006)

Another fresh moult but this time it's my GBB Lightning!

















A couple of new additions, this is Lubnaig the P.cambridgei






And Venechar the G.grossa


----------



## Crunchie (Jun 18, 2006)

Another new addition, Nippy the versicolor






Rajin my original female versi looking nice after a moult












Shadow my male pulchra


----------



## 8ball (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice T's, you look nice yourself too.


----------



## Zorack (Jun 20, 2006)

lovely T's there mate


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 30, 2006)

I have loads of photos to add now, some arenew additions and some are fresh moults...

First up is Rochelle my big genic who moulted recently.
















Shadow my male Brazil black who I was sure was going to moult into a mature boy but has not (much to the dissapointment of Whisper my big girl).
















A new one this, I'm not keen on brachys but always like to have pairs on things and my aunt has a young male so here is Terra my new big female smithi
















And Ruce











Lightning the GBB having a moult
















Aristole my B.klaasi had a moult recently too


























I got two of these recently as their price in the UK has finally came into the bracket of "reasonable" (these are Singapore blues). The one in the picture is called Deik but I have another of the same size called Seifer






















She's not a t but I like her. This is Keira my hopefully gravid imperator


----------



## Crunchie (Dec 16, 2006)

Not my tarantula but thought I'd show her anyway. This is my aunts red phase G.rosea (Scruffy)











Terra again





Storm my T.blondi





Ruce - no need to tell you what she is





Lady a new addition though she has a scab on her abdomen and won't eat a bite. Hoping she is forcing a moult to correct the scab.





thunder the parahybana





Aristole the klaasi





Rochelle my genic


----------



## Crunchie (Mar 27, 2007)

dinner time for the babies last night so I took some photos.

Superworms for tea...

Thunder (L.parahybana)










Kiera (P.imperator) well I thought it was a good shot - never seen her eat before!





Rochelle (A.geniculata)





Raven the G.pulchra complete with missing and gammy leg





Whisper my big female G.pulchra





Vesper my little baby G.pulchra










Shadow my male G.pulchra





Lightning the GBB





Venechar (G.grossa)





Mink (G.rosea)





Buffy the G.rosea who wasn't in the best of moods










Fluffy the red G.rosea










Storm the T.blondi















Sniper the G.aureostriata





"I'm not at home - go away!"


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2007)

Great collection! Where do you find all those G.pulchras? I can't find any!


----------

